# Commerical Ceramics Kiln Install



## Mac (Jan 3, 2013)

An Arts Center would like to offer ceramics classes, and has asked about the installation of a ceramics kiln. I am not able to find any metion in codes, nor any other restriction on the placement of the kiln.

A good friend attended Syracuse Univ many years ago, and set one of the kins afire strictly by accident. The kilns operating temps are high, and accidents (Iroquois Theater anniv.) have a habit of occurring.

Anybody got any advice other than "follow mfrs installation instructions"?


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 3, 2013)

For what it's worth, there was a proposed code change which was approved in Dallas without any public comment which changes the language in IMC 923 to read as follows:  _"Kilns shall be listed and labeled unless otherwise approved in accordance with Section 105.2.  Electric kilns shall comply with UL 499.  The approval of unlisted appliances in accordance with Section 105.2 shall be based on upon approved engineering evaluation".  _


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2013)

Mac,

IMO, ...by all means follow the manufacturer' installations, and check with the insurance

carrier for that building. They may have more stringent requirements than the manufacturer.

Also, if possible, I would want the kiln located away from normal pedestrian traffic, ..on

an exterior wall and securely fastened in place, so it can't be knocked over, ..intentionally

or by accident.



.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 3, 2013)

Installation per manufacturer.  Unlisted appliance should be sealed by a RDP. Don't forget ventilation. Glazes and some clay bases contain noxious stuff. Is it electic or gas? If they plan to get crazy with raku and or reduction firings you'll be dealing with combustibles tossed into the kiln and smoke. Good luck.


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2013)

hood!!!!!!!!!!!  they get hot

is this in a sprinkled building??


----------



## lunatick (Jan 4, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> hood!!!!!!!!!!!  they get hotis this in a sprinkled building??


is this concerning the sprinkler head type for temperature of kiln space?


----------



## Mac (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope, no sprinklers in this mixed res/biz use - 100 year old solid brick 3 story bldg. There is however an older galvanized kitchen hood and exhaust system, left over from some previous food service use. MC/NYS 502.1 will be satisfied.

Today I'm compiling data for the annual Codes report to NY State - ugh! tedious....


----------



## Frank (Jan 7, 2013)

Exhaust is required 2009 IMC 502.1 both heat and fumes.  See also 923 for reference to manufacturer's instructions.

In sprinklered buildings make sure high temperature heads are in the room and that the exhaust is not shut down by the energy management system when the building is unoccupied as these are typically fired overnight.

(Cost us a number of ceilings and century old hardwood floors in an old school converted to a community and arts center when the head went off in the upper floor small room with the kiln)


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 17, 2013)

Dealing with this issue right now - I wonder why the IMC references small kilns specifically, but no specific reference to larger units, used for commerical purposes?  Does this mean by default, that all provisions of section 502 apply?

Any input appricated.


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2013)

"100 year old solid brick 3 story bldg."......Even the doors?.....  ...Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## fireguy (Dec 19, 2013)

Inspect the exhaust system for grease build-up and the temp ratings of any fusible links or sprinkler heads in the exhaust system. Make sure the fuel shut-offs and any make-up air and fire alarm tie-ins operate properly.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Inspect the exhaust system for grease build-up and the temp ratings of any fusible links or sprinkler heads in the exhaust system. Make sure the fuel shut-offs and any make-up air and fire alarm tie-ins operate properly.


¿Que?

What are you firing in your kiln? The deer you Killed?


----------



## JBI (Dec 19, 2013)

Mac, try Chapter 21 of the Fire Code, Industrial Ovens. See what that does for you.


----------

